# Anyone ride on or near Las Pulgas Rd?



## jerdawg

I have driven the 5 many times and seen bikers leaving an area just off of the 5 freeway and Pulgas Rd. near Camp Pendelton.
I am interested in checking this out myself.
Has anyone rode it and if so what route did you take?
According to Google Maps; another road called El Camino Real veers north of this.
Which way should I go?

Thanks for your input....RIDE ON!


----------



## quatre24

The fact that it is on Marine Core base means their are strict rules on which roads you can ride on for the public. Las Pulgas/Stuart Mesa is main allowed way for bicycle riders to avoid riding on the 5 for many miles. If go off the off the allowed route, jail time could be expected. Best to ask at the entrance gate. Somtimes things come up and they tell the public no riding through the base and forced to ride on the 5 or turn back.


----------



## b3n3r

If you enter via Main Gate, take your ID as it's required if you want to ride on Camp Pendleton. Follow traffic laws TO THE LETTER or else you'll get in trouble. You can ride through the base to Fallbrook.

Pulgas, however, is not on the base so you don't need to show ID. Park on the lot (or on the side of the road if the lot is full) and you can take the road that parallels Intersate 5 to San Clemente.


----------



## jerdawg

b3n3r said:


> If you enter via Main Gate, take your ID as it's required if you want to ride on Camp Pendleton. Follow traffic laws TO THE LETTER or else you'll get in trouble. You can ride through the base to Fallbrook.
> 
> Pulgas, however, is not on the base so you don't need to show ID. Park on the lot (or on the side of the road if the lot is full) and you can take the road that parallels Intersate 5 to San Clemente.



Thanks for the replies.
Do you know if the road going to San Clemente has a bike lane?


----------



## b3n3r

Not sure. Do street zoom on Google Maps to see.


----------



## manroger4

b3n3r said:


> Not sure. Do street zoom on Google Maps to see.




I think need to check all the information is reliable before you decide to do something.


----------



## Hollywood

jerdawg said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Do you know if the road going to San Clemente has a bike lane?


road? There's a long section of bike path between Pendelton and San Clemente. Once you're in SC however, there are no bike lanes on El Camino Real (main drag). But there is a marked "Bike Route" to get you off the main streets thru SC.


----------



## jerdawg

Hollywood said:


> road? There's a long section of bike path between Pendelton and San Clemente. Once you're in SC however, there are no bike lanes on El Camino Real (main drag). But there is a marked "Bike Route" to get you off the main streets thru SC.


Thanks....can you tell me just to where that bike path starts from?


----------



## Hollywood

jerdawg said:


> Thanks....can you tell me just to where that bike path starts from?


Its Cristianitos Road on the North end. Turn left/right when you exit the path and stay on Avenida del Presidente to avoid traffic. 

Its pretty much bikes only between that point and Las Pulgas / Pendelton.


----------



## jerdawg

Hollywood said:


> Its Cristianitos Road on the North end. Turn left/right when you exit the path and stay on Avenida del Presidente to avoid traffic.
> 
> Its pretty much bikes only between that point and Las Pulgas / Pendelton.


Thanks Hollywood!


----------



## porterhouse

There are plenty of routes on Strava titled Las Pulgas, go in and browse around in "Activity Search." Here is one from Las Pulgas to Dana Point that follows the bike route through San Clemente Hollywood sugegsted. 

Bike Ride Profile | Las Pulgas to Dana Point near Oceanside | Times and Records | Strava


Technically the route between Las Pulgas and the south end of the San Onofre Campground is Camp Pendleton and can be closed during Marine exercises. Like this week, there is a ship sitting close off shore and they are flying supplies between the base and the ship, and the route between Las Pulgas and the campground is closed to cyclists. Don't know where to check for closures but if you see a canopy and Marine sitting at the entrance to the route at Las Pulgas and another where the route exits to the campground, that is a likely sign it is closed.

As far as riding in Camp Pendleton, ride single file, don't ride with ear buds in, don't pee on the side of the road, and stay on the most direct route between Las Pulgas and the main gate in Oceanside and you won't have any trouble.


----------



## jerdawg

porterhouse said:


> There are plenty of routes on Strava titled Las Pulgas, go in and browse around in "Activity Search." Here is one from Las Pulgas to Dana Point that follows the bike route through San Clemente Hollywood sugegsted.
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | Las Pulgas to Dana Point near Oceanside | Times and Records | Strava
> 
> 
> Technically the route between Las Pulgas and the south end of the San Onofre Campground is Camp Pendleton and can be closed during Marine exercises. Like this week, there is a ship sitting close off shore and they are flying supplies between the base and the ship, and the route between Las Pulgas and the campground is closed to cyclists. Don't know where to check for closures but if you see a canopy and Marine sitting at the entrance to the route at Las Pulgas and another where the route exits to the campground, that is a likely sign it is closed.
> 
> As far as riding in Camp Pendleton, ride single file, don't ride with ear buds in, don't pee on the side of the road, and stay on the most direct route between Las Pulgas and the main gate in Oceanside and you won't have any trouble.


Very informative information and gladly appreciated!


----------



## terbennett

I would recommend taking the 5 into Oceanside instead of Camp Pendleton unless you have extra time to do so. I find that I save quite a bit of time if I take I-5 as opposed to going through Pendleton on my OC to SD rides. Never had an issue with cars. In fact, I've noticed that drivers seem very aware of my presence and tend to be curious. The only detour is through the Rest Area and you pretty much exit as quickly as you enter it.


----------



## bikerneil

terbennett - you are nuts to ride interstate 5 rather than riding peaceful quiet easy ride thru the base. Why you would prefer to ride on 4 lane 80 mph freeway is crazy!

I park at this parking lot and ride north many times. I love this staging area for rides north.


----------

